# Follow Up US -- Need Opinions, Please!



## vg7707 (Sep 14, 2012)

I had my follow up US this week. I am even more confused now than I was before. I have seen an endo since my last post and have also been diagnosed with Hashimoto's. Thyroid numbers were good, so the endo left me on 100 mcg of synthroid. However, she ran a CBC and I have an elevated WBC 13.6 (range 3.9 - 10.8) with absolute neutrophils of 9537 (range 1500 - 3800) also had a slightly high MCH 33.5 (range 27 - 33). I don't know if the CBC has anything to do with my thyroid or not, but I have had an elevated WBC on and off for over 10 years for no apparent reason. My vitamin D was also low.

To recap:

1st US 8/20/12
Impression: dominant solid midpole nodule 2.0 x 1.3 x 1.2 cm on the right. Clinical correlation and followup could be of benefit. Nodules are indeterminate by ultrasound.

I also had a hypoechoic 4 x 2 lateral nodule on the right and 2 on the left 6 x 5 x 3 and 8 x 8 x6 the first midpole and the second lower pole.

Right lobe measured 2.5 x 1.2 x 1.4 cm; and left lobe was 2.6 x 1.1 x 1.2 and , yes I realize this is small, but I did enquire about it and that is the measurement.

I saw an ENT and he sent me for an FNA. FNA came back inconclusive (all details of this are in another post). Anyway, the ENT convinced me to wait and redo the US in three months, then we would talk surgery.

2nd US 11/15/12
Inpression: Diffusely heterogeneous thyroid parenchyma. A previously noted 2 cm nodular area from 8/20/2012 is no longer clearly identified. Bilateral subcentimeter nodules are stable otherwise.

My right thyroid lobe now measures 3.6 x 1.3 x 1.4 cm. The left lobe is 3.6 x 1.0 x 1.3 cm. Isthmus 1.7 cm.

US still shows the hypoechoic nodule on the right at 4 mm; and the two on the left are now called "solid", but are close to the same size.

My symptoms have worsened. I have a sore throat all the time, ears feel raw, and I am hoarse a lot. My endo and my GP both say my nodules are now palpable, when before they were not. The "lump" feeling in my throat is also more noticeable than before.

Can a large solid nodule like that simple go away? Any advice or insight is greatly appreciated.

Thanks!
Vg7707


----------

